# Powerbait is some really tough stuff



## piketroller (Oct 24, 2016)

I had to retire this swimbait today. It’s been on the same jighead since late 2017, catching well over 100 pike, and having plenty more short strike the tail. It’s far from the only color or style I use, but this one has been my firetiger color in use for close to two years. I’ve had it rigged upright, and then through both sides as the hook exit hole tears. The head finally got so torn up that it would only tail kick but not roll side to side. The picture make it look better than it really is, but I bet if I put some mendit on it, I can get another 50 fish out of it.

























Taking it off the jighead after fish number 4 this morning made me think about Johnny Cash’s Ragged Old Flag.


----------



## gundogguy (Oct 5, 2008)

Nice! a little super glue should fix that fish catcher!


----------



## piketroller (Oct 24, 2016)

gundogguy said:


> Nice! a little super glue should fix that fish catcher!


https://www.tacklewarehouse.com/Mend-It_Softbait_Glue/descpage-MIG.html

Here’s the mendit I mentioned. It works really good.


----------



## LITTLECLEO (Apr 14, 2015)

Hello Piketroller,what size bait is that if ya don’t mind,thxs


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## piketroller (Oct 24, 2016)

LITTLECLEO said:


> Hello Piketroller,what size bait is that if ya don’t mind,thxs
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Big enough


----------



## Team Camo (Mar 11, 2014)

piketroller said:


> Big enough


Lol nice response...:lol:....


----------



## piketroller (Oct 24, 2016)

Team Camo said:


> Lol nice response...:lol:....


It sitting on a tackle tray for reference. Anybody should be able to figure it out easily.


----------



## snortwheeze (Jul 31, 2012)

piketroller said:


> It sitting on a tackle tray for reference. Anybody should be able to figure it out easily.


Why not just answer a simple ******* ?.... Really... That's a "spacebook" fishing forum answer. Maybe you need to join those forums and leave here ?? Doesn't seem like you've made many friends. Glad I've made over a half dozen or more over the years I can call friends. Most I know think you're arrogant half the time and a smart ass !! Reason I don't do "spacebook" last thing I'll say-respond too you actually, that's it...


----------



## snortwheeze (Jul 31, 2012)

Team Camo said:


> Lol nice response...:lol:....


----------



## piketroller (Oct 24, 2016)

snortwheeze said:


> Why not just answer a simple ******* ?.... Really... That's a "spacebook" fishing forum answer. Maybe you need to join those forums and leave here ?? Doesn't seem like you've made many friends. Glad I've made over a half dozen or more over the years I can call friends. Most I know think you're arrogant half the time and a smart ass !! Reason I don't do "spacebook" last thing I'll say-respond too you actually, that's it...


Give a man a fish and you feed him for a day; teach a man to fish and you feed him for a lifetime.


----------



## Old lund (Apr 20, 2016)

piketroller said:


> Big enough





piketroller said:


> It sitting on a tackle tray for reference. Anybody should be able to figure it out easily.





piketroller said:


> Give a man a fish and you feed him for a day; teach a man to fish and you feed him for a lifetime.


Your a real piece of work there mr I need side scan and reef master mapping to catch a few fish on the river when it’s loaded


----------



## piketroller (Oct 24, 2016)

Old lund said:


> Your a real piece of work there mr I need side scan and reef master mapping to catch a few fish on the river when it’s loaded


I’ll keep using my free demo version of reefmaster and you ac keep using your below market price crawlers. Everybody uses something for an edge. Blow off steam at me if you want to, but I don't hold any animosity towards you or AJ.


----------



## Old lund (Apr 20, 2016)

piketroller said:


> I’ll keep using my free demo version of reefmaster and you ac keep using your below market price crawlers. Everybody uses something for an edge. Blow off steam at me if you want to, but I don't hold any animosity towards you or AJ.


All the guy wanted to know is a size of a bait and look how you answer him ! That’s real sportsman like , there is plenty of fish that telling him it’s 4” he would of hurt your catch . But you go ahead and act like that and hope you never want honest advice .


----------



## piketroller (Oct 24, 2016)

Old lund said:


> All the guy wanted to know is a size of a bait and look how you answer him ! That’s real sportsman like , there is plenty of fish that telling him it’s 4” he would of hurt your catch . But you go ahead and act like that and hope you never want honest advice .


I have my reasons, and it’s probably it what you think they are.


----------



## Old lund (Apr 20, 2016)

Yep


----------



## mbirdsley (Jan 12, 2012)

So I take it the berkly swim baits will give a swim jig a side to side roll action? I’ve had to buy a lot swim baits to try and find that action. I havnt bought and berkly ones yet however, Hhhhmmmmmm


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## piketroller (Oct 24, 2016)

mbirdsley said:


> So I take it the berkly swim baits will give a swim jig a side to side roll action? I’ve had to buy a lot swim baits to try and find that action. I havnt bought and berkly ones yet however, Hhhhmmmmmm
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not on a swim jig. Just a bare jighead with the line tie on top.  Swim jigs have the eye wrong.


----------



## mbirdsley (Jan 12, 2012)

piketroller said:


> Not on a swim jig. Just a bare jighead with the line tie on top. Swim jigs have the eye wrong.


When you get time can you post a picture of your jig head. The swim jigs I make have a line tie at top but, maybe not far enough on top 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## piketroller (Oct 24, 2016)

https://www.tacklewarehouse.com/Kalins_Ultimate_Swimbait_Head_3pk/descpage-KUJ.html

Here’s one. But there are plenty more. When the jig is horizontal, the line tie is up top. The weedless swimjigs with the eye at the nose don’t really roll.


----------



## mbirdsley (Jan 12, 2012)

piketroller said:


> https://www.tacklewarehouse.com/Kalins_Ultimate_Swimbait_Head_3pk/descpage-KUJ.html
> 
> Here’s one. But there are plenty more. When the jig is horizontal, the line tie is up top. The weedless swimjigs with the eye at the nose don’t really roll.


Ok I see now. I actually have some of those that I bought from a guy in Illinois. I bought them for swim baits. I just need to commit to them for a whole day to figure them out 


Tactical bassin has a video out about swim jig roll. Basically you need a really stiff tail for to get the roll action. They are also throwing 3/4-1oz swim jigs out west 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

